
Show HN: my weekend project, Gumb.io - a Gumroad Marketplace - scottmotte
http://gumb.io
======
scottmotte
Over this past weekend I had the idea to build a marketplace for Gumroad
links. I am really impressed by Sahil's Gumroad project.

But, I feel what it really needs are marketplaces for people's Gumroad links.
I wanted to see what people were posting for sale - especially in terms of
code projects.

So I got to work on Gumb.io - <http://gumb.io>. There is much more planned. I
think it has some potential. What are your thoughts?

~~~
joering2
you were impressed with Sahil project -- in terms of idea or execution (so
far). I for once still fail to see how he will fight with fraud and overall if
enough people would want to use it. What do you think?

~~~
scottmotte
In terms of both.

Yes, fraud is an issue, but it doesn't scare me from the idea. You risk
'fraud' when you purchase a rug from a souk in Marrakech. There is a chance
that rug was made in China, but you chat with the store owner, inspect the
rug, and you make an educated decision. Buying on Gumroad will be like that,
and with a reputation system I feel most of the fraud can be mitigated.

Concerning if enough people would want to use it, Sahil could speak to that
better than I. However, I feel like enough people 'use' flea markets, right?
What's stopping them from doing the same with their digital goods - especially
if there is a known digital 'flea market' to publish your gumlinks to.

Or maybe a consignment store is a better example with the website owner
purging and sorting the digital 'product'. Gumroad marketplaces like a poetry
corner or upcoming garage bands might start cropping up.

~~~
nyrb
Even people can use gumroad for donations for open source projects or
anything.

------
meric
I see you're selling source code to one of your projects. May I ask why it was
shutdown and if the domain is for sale?

~~~
scottmotte
I could never find someone to sponsor the text messages. It was time to focus
on other projects.

And yes, I am ready and willing to sell the domain. Others have been
interested as well, but I'd ask you to contact me directly. Here are all the
details I've sent others:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/190299/miss%20mint%20for%20sale.zip> (I'm new to
Hacker News so I hope this is not inappropriate to the community's commenting
guidelines)

------
nyrb
I really like the idea here. Good lucrative opportunity.

So I can start selling some projects and source codes I have crafted.

~~~
nyrb
BTW, it would be nice to have the ability to delete link and re-enter the link
because I have modified details @ gumroad and then your site is still saved
old information.

For example:

I updated info: <https://gumroad.com/l/gsg>

~~~
scottmotte
I've updated it for you now.

Agreed. Eventually you will be able to claim your links with an account
(update, delete, sort, possibly your own storefront, etc)

